# Bookmarks?



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I seem to have one fewer choice when I delete a show. I never did anything to cause this, or at least I'm not aware I did.

I remembered that the other option is delete and bookmark, whatever that means.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

The bookmark option when deleting appears when deleting entire groups/folders, not individual episodes.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> The bookmark option when deleting appears when deleting entire groups/folders, not individual episodes.


Maybe for you, but it's still coming up for me in some cases. It could be that it happens for the last episode left.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If you delete even a single episode from the My Shows page, it treats it as a group and will include the bookmarks option.

If you delete an episode from the episode screen, you won’t see the bookmark option.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> If you delete even a single episode from the My Shows page, it treats it as a group and will include the bookmarks option.
> 
> If you delete an episode from the episode screen, you won’t see the bookmark option.


I'm not sure what you're talking about but I usually delete where that is one of the options where I have selected the show. I don't watch every show I record because some are "just in case".

The only other way I know of is if I watched and it's over or almost over.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Press Clear on the remote to delete a show (or group/folder) on the My Shows page. There, you will get the Bookmark option when you delete.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't really care since I don't know what that is, but I just wonder why the option disappeared. Except it didn't. Some shows still have that option and I don't know why.


----------

